# Help I'm married now and still having to use a condom...



## qdobajoe (Jun 14, 2009)

My wife and I have been married about 6 months now and she still forces me to use a condom. Any advice on other forms of birth control? She refuses to use "the pill" because it "screws her up"

:scratchhead:


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Birth Control - Planned Parenthood


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

qdobajoe said:


> My wife and I have been married about 6 months now and she still forces me to use a condom. Any advice on other forms of birth control? She refuses to use "the pill" because it "screws her up"
> 
> :scratchhead:


She is right. We never used the pill. A lot of women complain of lowered libido as well.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to agree with youe wife the pill really lowers your libdo fab mood swings  
you need to talk about birth control together , are comdoms really that bad ??


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, condoms suck. No married guy wants to have to wear them anymore.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

My wife was on the pill for a while when we first got married but it also messed with her hormones and ended up going off. Before we had kids we mostly used the pull out method for us and it work but I think we were pretty lucky she didn't get pregnant for 4 years. Sometimes we used spermicide as well for extra protection. 

Now that we're done having kids I got a vasectomy and LOVE it. Although irritatingly she frequently still tells me to pull out because she doesn't want cum in her all night (or day). But I hear ya, I really HATED condoms and was happy to whatever I could to avoid using them. Lucky for me, she never liked them either.


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been thinking about getting the old snippy snip.
Thing is the OP is just married and they probably would like kids in future.So snippy snip is probably a no go.

Condoms are better if you view them as a toy or let her put them on for you.

If I get snipped,I will NEVER and I mean NEVER pull out again.
Thats the whole point of getting snipped,to put it where it naturally should go.


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, pull out? That sounds incredibly frustrating to me.

When my wife was pregnant she wouldn't let me penetrate very far. It was maddening and I just gave up sex for months.

And when our second child was born, we had the doctor snip HER...that was good.

Except she told me that when her affair started and the first time she had sex with the other guy, he pulled out and did his business on her face! (Something I've never done). She told him it was okay to stay in because she was snipped.

oh the details I wish I didn't know....


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> I have to agree with youe wife the pill really lowers your libdo fab mood swings
> you need to talk about birth control together , are comdoms really that bad ??


I didnt realise the birth control pill could do this?


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Sven said:


> Wow, pull out? That sounds incredibly frustrating to me.
> 
> When my wife was pregnant she wouldn't let me penetrate very far. It was maddening and I just gave up sex for months.
> 
> ...


Yeh. I guess thats not cool details to know...


----------

